# HELP: Radio/Shifter/Cubby Lights out



## Shark29 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi All!
So I'm in a bit of a mess here. While installing after market LED interior floor lights, I noticed that the circuit they are on appears to be dead.

I have (and had) them attached to the circuit that is controlled by the headlights, so that they only turn on when the head lights are on (AKA at night). I did this by using no-splice connectors off of the light that is above the little cuby hole (underside of the radio). They were working just fine for the past month, but when I went to go and adjust the wiring, nothing on that circuit appears to work.

The Problem: When the headlights are on, the back lighting to the radio & shifter are not turning on, neither is the cuby light, and of course the LED's aren't either. The instrument panel still has back-lighting, and the dimmer control button still works, but only for the instrument panel.

Is there a specific fuse that controls that system? All my other interior lights (dome, door, step, etc..) work just fine, and the on-board CAN monitor isn't detecting any problems.

It's an '06 Murano SL AWD.

Any and all help would be GREATLY appreciated (because obviously I dorked something up...)


----------



## Shark29 (Aug 3, 2015)

UPDATE: I found the culprit after digging through the "Illumination" section of the service manual. It is a small 10A fuse located in the IPDM (Intelligent Power Distribution Module, Engine Compartment). In order to get to the fuse, you'll need to:
1. Pop the hood
2. Locates the washer fluid and coolant tanks.
3. Next to them is a black cover, that is slightly obscured by the trim panel.
4. Gently pull up on this cover and wiggle it off.
You'll notice that the module is vertical, and that the fuses are not accessible yet.
5. Un-latch the module. It has a clip on either end that will allow you to gently slide the white module up. It only goes up a little, but that is enough for this.
6. Locate the fuse. It should be a 10A at the end of the top row (Closest to radiator). It is labeled in the cover as "Tail/ Illumination". 
7. Replace the fuse, and put everything back together.
Its a little tricky to get to, and not in an obvious place (The engine compartment for a fuse that controls interior lighting....).


----------

